# Photo Mags



## ziggy84 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

   So just curious. What photo magazines do you like to subscribe/look @? So far I've purchased a few Shutterbugs and Digital Photo magazines. I'm thinking of subscribing to Digital Photo; only 19.97 for two years!


----------



## e.rose (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm subscribed toooooo... Professional Photographer.

Cause it's free.

With my PPA subscription.


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 23, 2013)

e.rose said:


> I'm subscribed toooooo... Professional Photographer.
> 
> Cause it's free.
> 
> With my PPA subscription.



Can't beat free!


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2013)

The magazines you mention pretty much cover the same subjects in about an 18 month period, then start over. Their equipment reviews seem kind of like infomercials.

I get Photoshop User and Rangefinder magazines regularly. Photoshop User is included with my NAPP membership (Scott Kelby's - National Association of Photoshop Professionals).
NAPP membership includes many other benefits including software and hardware discounts, Photoshop tutorials/training/webcasts, a Help desk, forums frequented by Photoshop experts and much more.
Click on the Benefits tab here - Photoshop User | Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP

Rangefinder is geared to studio owners/photographers - Photography News | Imaging and Photography Magazine - Rangefinder


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 23, 2013)

KmH said:


> The magazines you mention pretty much cover the same subjects in about an 18 month period, then start over. Their equipment reviews seem kind of like infomercials.
> 
> I get Photoshop User and Rangefinder magazines regularly. Photoshop User is included with my NAPP membership (Scott Kelby's - National Association of Photoshop Professionals).
> NAPP membership includes many other benefits including software and hardware discounts, Photoshop tutorials/training/webcasts, a Help desk, forums frequented by Photoshop experts and much more.
> ...



Thanks again on the helpful info KmH


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 24, 2013)

I got 'turned off' to industry-specific magazines back in the 70s with stereo magazines, then again in the 80s with PC magazines. As mentioned above, they basically recycle the 'meat' articles, and the reviews of equipment never stop. 

But consider this...they make most of their money from advertising. Advertising from the same manufacturers as the products they are reviewing. Need I say more?

And the advertising usually occupies 60-70% of the total number of pages. I just don't need that anymore. So, sometimes when I'm travelling and need something to read, I'll pick up a photography oriented magazine and buy it. But that's about it.


----------



## KmH (Jan 24, 2013)

In other words buying or subscribing to some of those magazines is essentially buying a magazine oft advertisement

No doubt both Rangefinder and Photoshop User have advertisements too. 
As far as Photoshop User and NAPP membership, the wide range of discounts we NAPP members can take advantage of save me several times the cost of the membership every year.
Rangefinder is provided gratis to studio owners.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 24, 2013)

Buy whatever you want. There is ALWAYS something new to learn. Surely you can pick up a few things from a year or two's worth of ANY photography magazine. Attempting to predict what one can or will be exposed to in magazine issues that are yet to be printed seems sort of Nostradamus-like...in a bad way...


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 24, 2013)

I've had Rangefinder for years as it's free. I pay for PPA because I can't afford the free subscription LOL. I would like to find a mag that focuses more on photography than equipment, but not sure it exists. PPA is great for the business side of things, and Rangefinder always has some great articles covering other photographers.


----------



## Overread (Jan 24, 2013)

My experiences somewhat mirror the others - too many of the regular photography magazines are geared toward beginners so many articles are quite light on actual content. You get some good ideas presented but few are willing to go into the meat of any discussion. Thus as intermediate and higher level photographers chances are there is a lot less content in them - esp after a year when the recycling of repeat articles begins. 

The other downside is the adverts - I know they have to make their money but when half or more of the pages are just advertisements it really gets to be a bit too much - if you want that many ads just get Adtrader and similar papers.

I would suggest National Geographic as a good option for well written articles and some outstanding photography. The photoshop magazines also seem to come with a bit more content to them; although you will need the latest CS version to make full use of them (always annoys me when I read beginner articles in beginner magazines for photography and they expect the rank amateur to have bought the several £/$100 CS 5 to use the article )


----------



## KmH (Jan 24, 2013)

It's my understanding photography magazines the UK and Europe are somewhat better than US photography magazines.


----------



## Mr_Mac (Jan 24, 2013)

We get Popular Photography (only because it was free) but it seems to be like the rest.  Once in a while there is an interesting how-to article.


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 24, 2013)

bratkinson said:


> I got 'turned off' to industry-specific magazines back in the 70s with stereo magazines, then again in the 80s with PC magazines. As mentioned above, they basically recycle the 'meat' articles, and the reviews of equipment never stop.
> 
> But consider this...they make most of their money from advertising. Advertising from the same manufacturers as the products they are reviewing. Need I say more?
> 
> And the advertising usually occupies 60-70% of the total number of pages. I just don't need that anymore. So, sometimes when I'm travelling and need something to read, I'll pick up a photography oriented magazine and buy it. But that's about it.



Very true. I am a newb, so some of the stuff is very helpful for me, but you do make a point; majority of the mags are advertisements. Thanks bratkinson


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 24, 2013)

KmH said:


> In other words buying or subscribing to some of those magazines is essentially buying a magazine oft advertisement
> 
> No doubt both Rangefinder and Photoshop User have advertisements too.
> As far as Photoshop User and NAPP membership, the wide range of discounts we NAPP members can take advantage of save me several times the cost of the membership every year.
> Rangefinder is provided gratis to studio owners.



So I checked out NAPP. I have a question though. If I go through with the membership, what Photoshop program do they mostly use on their workshops, tutorials, and mags? I own Elements 8, and I've been using Lightroom 4 and planning on buying it. CS 6 on the other, is really expensive and I don't think I'm going to drop $700 on that program when I'm still trying to learn Lightroom/Elements. With that said, is CS 6 something I should invest in? It seems like Elements is a bit more advanced then Lightroom..is it?


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 24, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> I've had Rangefinder for years as it's free. I pay for PPA because I can't afford the free subscription LOL. I would like to find a mag that focuses more on photography than equipment, but not sure it exists. PPA is great for the business side of things, and Rangefinder always has some great articles covering other photographers.



A mag strictly on the art of photography would be great! Let me know if you find one dbvirago! So far I've been reading Bryan Peterson books for the time being.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 24, 2013)

Playboy...great photo mag, and more content than advertising.  that would be MY recommendation anyway.


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Overread said:


> My experiences somewhat mirror the others - too many of the regular photography magazines are geared toward beginners so many articles are quite light on actual content. You get some good ideas presented but few are willing to go into the meat of any discussion. Thus as intermediate and higher level photographers chances are there is a lot less content in them - esp after a year when the recycling of repeat articles begins.
> 
> The other downside is the adverts - I know they have to make their money but when half or more of the pages are just advertisements it really gets to be a bit too much - if you want that many ads just get Adtrader and similar papers.
> 
> I would suggest National Geographic as a good option for well written articles and some outstanding photography. The photoshop magazines also seem to come with a bit more content to them; although you will need the latest CS version to make full use of them (always annoys me when I read beginner articles in beginner magazines for photography and they expect the rank amateur to have bought the several £/$100 CS 5 to use the article )



You just answered my question for KmH about the NAPP mag.  I really don't feel/have the $ right now to spend $700 on a photoshop program. That's just depressing. Well actually I just checked a website for students and the price with discount is $250, that's better.


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 24, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Playboy...great photo mag, and more content than advertising.  that would be MY recommendation anyway.



Already got it. lol jk


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mr_Mac said:


> We get Popular Photography (only because it was free) but it seems to be like the rest.  Once in a while there is an interesting how-to article.



Thanks Mr. Mac


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 24, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Playboy...great photo mag, and more content than advertising.  that would be MY recommendation anyway.



Thought of something inappropriate concerning Rembrandt lighting...... naahhhh, I'd better not


----------



## Bo4key (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been picking up Popular Photography for a year or so off and on and always seem to learn something from it or get ideas for photos I want to take. It is mostly advertisement though and I skip most of the gear reviews. 19.97 is pretty cheap for two years. I just subscribed for 19.99 for a year in Canada, still a deal. 

I also like to pick up American Photo from time to time but I believe they are from the same publisher so some of the material will overlap.


----------



## ziggy84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bo4key said:


> I've been picking up Popular Photography for a year or so off and on and always seem to learn something from it or get ideas for photos I want to take. It is mostly advertisement though and I skip most of the gear reviews. 19.97 is pretty cheap for two years. I just subscribed for 19.99 for a year in Canada, still a deal.
> 
> I also like to pick up American Photo from time to time but I believe they are from the same publisher so some of the material will overlap.



Yeah $20 for two years is a steal. I'm still deciding which to go with with. I'm thinking the NAPP so I can learn this photoshop stuff, but still trying to make up my mind.

Thanks for your input Bo4key


----------

